# March bass



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I went steelhead fishing this morning went 1-3. I then went home finished writing a paper for organic chemistry. I needed a break so I went bass fishing and found the spots I wanted to fish had skim ice. I found a little open water near a mid lake rock pile that is just in casting distance and caught one. Only bite I had but it was well worth it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Went again today and got a giant one two little ones and a nice one


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great bass! I take it you watched the Classic live! Squarebills were hot! Lol! Congrats on a nice catch!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks polebender,
I wish I could have watched it live. I did DVR it and haven't seen the ending yet. I have been working on a paper and it sure felt good to catch some bass . I'm addicted to bass fishing. I like to catch all fish but bass just have a special place for me personally. So far, this spring is starting out quite nicely


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> Thanks polebender,
> I wish I could have watched it live. I did DVR it and haven't seen the ending yet. I have been working on a paper and it sure felt good to catch some bass . I'm addicted to bass fishing. I like to catch all fish but bass just have a special place for me personally. So far, this spring is starting out quite nicely


Yea I know what you mean! I feel the same!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

March is my favorite month down here, when the big girls start stirring and moving to shallow water. We having 70+ degrees here for the next eight days, so gonna hit it end of the week.
Checked a fishing log I been keeping for ten years. Had seven bass over eight pounds, and two over nine.
Both nines and four of the eights came in March.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm usually ice fishing in March and April is the month I start catching nice bass


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice fish. This weather is nuts. Last year this time i was probably sitting here at work looking out the window wishing i was ice fishing. This year i am sitting next to an open door with 70° outside..... still wishing i was fishing instead of work. Might have to get out after dark somewhere tonight, weather for the next week looks pretty wet.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Attica, I went again after work for an hour and caught 6 but nothing over 13" today. It was still nice to fish for a bit. Good luck tonite


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I went to Wellington tonite for a bit I only got 1 good one and 1 small one had a couple other pull off that felt decent.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Great job! Way to get on 'em. Fun huh?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't get enough. Not much beats a little hand to hand combat with a bass


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

That's a nice Chunk!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks NC how are you feeling after the kidney stones treatment


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Kinda rough. Lots of bladder pressure, waiting on the fragments to pass. Going fishing Monday anyhow, lol!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

A few more March chunks from 3/12/2016




























square bill, and rage craws took my fish today and my cousin caught some nice fish on KVD perfect plastics creature baits. Chilly start to the day but it didn't scare the fish away


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Pretty bass! Healthy, well marked and fat! Love it. Biggest "Yankee" bass I ever saw! You're tearing them up this year!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am having a lot of fun to say the least


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice fish there hardwood. Got out for the first time this year yesterday for just a couple hours. Managed 3<2lbs and 1 around 2.5#. Got a decent pike as well. Belly weighted paddle tail in sunfish got the first 4. Big bass was on a clear hj-10. 

It was at least exciting to catch a number of fish on the first outing of the year. Hopefully sets the tone for what's to come.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like fun. I know it's going to be cold next weekend but I'm already looking forward to fishing for a couple hours Saturday


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Me and the son got a few good ones today. Look at the belly on this fish, taken on a spinner bait.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a nice fatty. Your son looks pissed off it wasn't bigger lol


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Yup. Definitely need to make that kayak purchase NOW


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This is the best time of year to catch the big fish


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Got to the Res after work took 4 casts caught a decent fish then the sky opened up with torrential rain and hail mix.







I was hoping to fish for an hour or so but only got about 10 minutes.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Well, at least ya got a good one!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Went this morning and if I wasn't catching fish I may have froze to death. Went 8-11 today my best bait was a Texas rigged rage craw I did get two on a swim bait and one on an ultra vibe speed craw. Fun three hours the above grounds are awesome little fisheries once you figure them out.



































a few pics of the bigger fish today


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Went this morning and if I wasn't catching fish I may have froze to death. Went 8-11 today my best bait was a Texas rigged rage craw I did get two on a swim bait and one on an ultra vibe speed craw. Fun three hours the above grounds are awesome little fisheries once you figure them out.
> View attachment 204988
> View attachment 204989
> View attachment 204990
> ...


That is AWESOME. Nice work. Making me a little jealous for sure and wish I could get out there.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good job on the fish. How cold was it?We are supposed to chill down to low 50's tomorrow. Heck, it's been in the 70s and 80s all week. Keep chunking that speedcraw!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

32 when I started and 36 when I finished


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Frankie G said:


> That is AWESOME. Nice work. Making me a little jealous for sure and wish I could get out there.


It's been a great start to the year so far that's for sure


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> It's been a great start to the year so far that's for sure


That's great man. Just had knee surgery yesterday so it will be a minute before I get back out. Save some for me!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I went again today and it may have been even colder than yesterday. The bass didn't seem to know it was cold out. I went with a cousin today and combined we caught 11. I caught 8 again and he caught 3. We missed plenty of bites but the wind was brutal on the above ground today. Here is a pic of my big fish today


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Dude, you're killing it this year! Give ya credit for fishing in that chill, us southern boys don't have to put up with that weather as long as Y'all do, lol!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Man I gotta put my knee rehab on fast track and get out there. Tried Wallace Lake in Berea today thinking that is the closet to water I can get with fairly level ground and short walk from the car but not a bite!!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Time's coming (and it won't be long) when we'll be praying for some chilly air...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks guys,
This season I made it a point to figure out early season largemouth transition areas. I used to spend early spring chasing steelhead but I have found its more fun for me to try and catch big cold water largemouth. I am having more fun doing this on lakes with nobody fishing than trying to hold a spot in a crowded river. I talked to a fisherman today that told me it was too early to catch bass and I was like ok man. Lol I have been catching them since the lakes have been half thawed out. Oh well I hope this pattern works every spring because it been awesome.


----------

